# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  African Dwarf Frogs vacation feeding

## sonjaschatts

We recently added 2 AFDs for our community tank (70 gallon). Next month we are planning a 7 day vacation. 
The frogs have a shelf where we usually feed them and it works fine. Would there be any way to feed them in the community tank while we are away?
We use an automatic pellet feeder for the fish and have never had problems with it. I know that fish can go quite a few days without food so that's never been a problem. 
But what about the frogs? Will they get enough to eat? The feeder only dispenses fish flakes & pellets so they wouldn't be getting any blood-worms or frog pellets. 
Please I need some advice. I don't want to come back to dead frogs. I'm almost ready to purchase a small tank for them and bring them somewhere.

----------


## Ra

Why cant you just put some frog pellets in the automatic feeder? Im sure they'll get a little something the fish leave over, and they certainly arent going to die after 7 days.

----------


## Jimbok3

i've found they will go after anything from an automatic feeder, mine love chasing after the fish flakes.

----------

